# First varmint rifle.



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have heard various .22 Mag stories, how well they work, how bad they don't, and a bunch in between. I am thinking of getting one in a bolt-action rifle soon, and was wondering what you guys thought.

For reference, I live in Georgia, and the land I would be able to hunt in is brushy, so I expect the shots to be inside of 50-75 yards, although I try to get most of my shots to be within 25 yards. I hope to be using it for coyote, raccoon, possum, squirrel, fox, armadillo, and even some light hogs, among other things. I was also considering the 22-250 and the .22 Hornet, although I wouldn't have the same range of game animals as I would with the .22 Mag. I do understand that if I do go with one of the larger loads, such as the 22-250, I would be able to hunt larger hogs and even deer with it here also. (The deer here in GA are usually smaller than the ones you guys are used to up there in ND, so try not to jump on me about that too much.)

Just tell me what you think, and suggestions of different calibers and loads or different weapons are welcome (I do have a 12-gauge, but I prefer the accuracy of a rifle) Also, I may be able to use a treestand as well as a groundblind. Any tips, ifs, ands, or buts are appreciated.

(Also, is there anyone out there who hunts both deer and coyotes with a 22-250 or a .243? I just want to be able to get the most out of this rifle, so anyone willing to help is welcome. Thanks)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Cleankill47

Before I could afford a deer rifle I barrowed my fathers. Over the years I have shot thee deer with a 22 Hornet, and eleven with a 22-250. Now I like the 30 calibers. 
The yardages you describe make the 22 calibers more feasible. The only thing I would say is use heavy for caliber bullets. The 60 gr bullets are not normally as accurate, but at 50 to 75 yards they should still be inside an inch. 
I have also used the 243 for deer and it is far superior to the 22 calibers. What will make it even more versatile is if you handload. 
I am not familiar with the laws of your state, but up here we can't use center fire for squirrel hunting. You wouldn't want to anyway as any of the center fires will turn squirrels into squirrel confetti. 
I have my fathers old 22 Hornet, and am currently thinking of buying the CZ527 American in 22 Hornet. I will put a Cabela's Sweet 17 (3 to 12 power) with side focus on it, cover the elevation turret with white tape, and calibrate it for the 22 Hornet round. If I am right you could pick out the hair you wanted to split on a deer's forehead at 50 yards. 
I don't know anything about your experience Cleankill so you will have to make the judgment as to what you settle on. I would recommend a 243 to many people, a 22-250 to a few, and a Hornet to only the most calm and proficient shooters. Most of the efficiency at harvesting big game lies between the ears of the shooter, more so than the cartridge that lies in the chamber.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I use a 22 mag only because I have to. By law I cannot use a centerfire at night. My day time hunting is done 99 percent of the time with my 22-250. If I'm calling fox I use my .17 rem. Most deer in Michigan average anywhere from 120 to 200 pounds. I do not consider my .22-250 adequate for deer. I'm sure I could kill them with it but i'm in for a quick kill. I've had plenty run with my .30-06 but none have taken a step with my .300 Weatherby. If you are looking for a dual purpose rifle go with the .243. I know of plenty of Michigan deer killed with it but have only seen a few coyotes taken with it. All the coyotes had fur damage but I think you can load a round that won't tear them up. I don't know much about hand loadinf it's just my opinion!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

A 22-250 is a very good choice but because you will be shooting at such close distances, it would probably be best to go with something a bit smaller. As for using it for deer though, i can vouch that it definitely gets the job done. Like plainsman said, when I first started deer hunting I used my dads 22-250 for a few years with great results. As for my dad, his rifle collection is very small and the 22-250 is the largest caliber he owns beside his 7.62; With that said, he has been using the 250 for over 20 years every deer season with fantastic results. This year he dropped his mule doe dead in its tracks at about 275 yds with 55g. soft points.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Plainsman, I've been wanting a .243 for a while now, and I will definitely get one, but I asked about the .22 Mag because I think I can get one almost new for $120 from a friend of mine that owns a pawn shop. As for the regulations, I was planning on getting the .22 Mag because it's a rimfire and all .22 rimfires are legal for small game here. That's why I wanted to know if I could use it for coyotes and the like, so I could use it more per year than just a small-game gun. I may just have to look into the .22 Hornet a bit harder if it's all the challenge you think it is...

Yooperyotebuster, I understand your concern about the caliber on midsize game, but using that caliber I would make shots at no more than 25 yards. I do know of the lighter loads for the .243, and I can't wait to give it a try. I will definitely have a .243 before long.

Does anyone use small-bore guns on hogs???

For anyone else wanting to help, I'm open to anything you've got that'll help!!! Thanks.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

DustinS, do you know if your dad hit the shoulder blade or the vitals on that shot?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah, i'd say the 22-250, its a quick and has the knockdown for bigger animals, and you can tone down the rounds so its adequate for smaller animals. i have one and have shot everything from deer to prarie dogs with it. the one thing i like is that it can easily get out to 4-500 yds accuratley where the others you mentioned can get carried by the wind. just my opinion.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

ive never seen a coyote at 25 yards before. i bet thatd get ur heart poundin.....

the 22 mag is an extremely mean groundhog gun at the shorter ranges, so i would think it would be fine on a coyote. 
in a centerfire, the only real choice here is the 243. it is so versatile, and it just may be the best overall caliber for the eastern U.S. hunter. everything from possums to deer..... maybe even a bear if ur gutsy and a good shot 

i would certainly get that 22mag at that price, even if u dont get to use it much. they sure are a fun gun. the ultimate plinking gun. :beer:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Cleankill, the shot was right in the vitals.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I would go with a centerfire over a rimfire for most things(unless u can afford to have both) in your case i would check out the .204ruger(although i doubt that caliber is legal for deer in GA) and the 220swift a bit smaller than the 250 but still enough power to drop any of the animals u talked about.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

At the range of 25-75 yards the 22 win mag will work pretty good, so why a .243, or a 22-250 . I would go with the 22 mag or a .223 remington.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, I've been wanting a .243 for a while now, and I will definitely get one, but I asked about the .22 Mag because I think I can get one almost new for $120 from a friend of mine that owns a pawn shop.


Got you. If you will eventually get a 243 by all means forget all the 22 center fires and get the 22 mag. My son's is very accurate. I would guess a coyote that was holding steady could be head shot with no problem. Also, some of the new bullets like the Spear Gold Dot I am sure would take them down at 75 yards with a good chest hit.

I don't see the Hornet as challenge. I like it because it only takes eight to ten grains of powder, and is very quiet. When you need something for a skunk or raccoon in a populated area the muzzle blast doesn't bother neighbors. Shells are expensive if you buy factory. About $28 a box of 50. If you reload it is dirt cheap to shoot. Many push 35 gr bullets to 3000 fps, but the brass is thin in this cartridge and you really cut the life of your brass if you load hot. A 40 gr Ballistic Tip at 2750 fps is a nice mild load.

I thought about a 204, but I have a 223 and a 22-250 so thought I would drop down to the smallest center fire. I have my fathers old model 43 Winchester in 22 Hornet, but that old model is not scope ready and my old eyes can not see the back site, not even the front sight and target.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use my Ruger 243 for both deer and coyotes. I love it. A nice reliable rifle. I know it's not the most fur friendly gun but it is very accurate. Right when I got this gun I was stilll used to my old 30/.06 so I shot at a coyote with the .243 just after gettign the gun. Of course I held over his back and shot right over him. Very flat shooting!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> ive never seen a coyote at 25 yards before. i bet thatd get ur heart poundin.....


It's pretty scary actually. I've had them closer than 25 yarsd while deer hunting and going to my tree before daylight. The dang things like to surround you and then start howling!

I've also shot 2 coyotes under 25 yards with my bow, and one under 25 yards with a .357 magnum.

Not to offend anyone, but in my opinion you're not much of a hunter if you do all of your killing past 100 yards. At that range tha animals have no clue that you are in the world. Personally, I prefer to do my hunting in close and personal with my quarry. I'll tale a fast handling brush gun and a thicket anyday over a .300 mag and a 500 yard field. But, I'd really rather hunt with my bow for big game than anyhting else. The ultimate challange.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you think they don't have a clue your around at 100 yards try hunting North Dakota, or anywhere out west. In some situations they have you spotted at 500 yards. This isn't always the case, it depends on the habitat you hunt. 
I like archery also, and muzzleloaders. I have shot deer as close as seven yards. 
As for close or long range hunting after archery and black powder a 100 yard shot with a scoped rifle isn't much fun for me. It was until I shot upwards of 50 deer with a bow. Now I don't like to shoot deer under 500 yards with a rifle. For years I shot different rifles and different calibers, and couldn't find a way to make rifle hunting enjoyable again. Then a friend and I started setting up for long range hunting. We sort of fell into it by accident, or I should say necessity after knee surgery. Anyway, I am not trying to offend anyone either, I just wanted to give you a different perspective. It makes no difference how you hunt as long as it gives you enjoyment. 
Oh, I should mention it is hard to set up a long range shot, even on the prairie. You have to be very careful about background.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks, everyone.

I think I'm going to go ahead and get the .22 Mag just because I can. Don't worry, I won't be going after anything bigger than some small coyotes and maybe some hogs until I get some higher calibers. I'll be grabbing some more guns in the next few months, so the .22 Mag should do fine for now.

Remington7400, I almost stepped on a coyote while I was up in Cades Cove, Tennessee, and it was quite exciting. I went to get out of the SUV on the trail to get a picture of a nice buck, and happened to look before I put my foot down, and there he was right in front of me. (Not even a yard, it was feet  )

So far, I've got my list of guns to be acquired in the next year, let me know what you guys think. In order of purchase:

.22 Mag bolt-action, synthetic
.243 Winchester bolt-action, Savage Hunter Series model 11F
.22-250, just because
.30-30 Marlin Lever-action, Model 336A
.30-06 AND .270 Mossberg 100ATR Synthetic, if I can find them with open sights.

I'll be getting funding for these if/when I can get certified as a firearms instructor or, even better, Rangemaster at my local range, and I might be doing custom handloads on a per-rifle matching system for a nominal fee. 8)

I also hope to get into standard handgun competitions to get some extra cash. Has anyone competed in any pistol/revolver competitions that can help me with getting started? I'm thinking of starting with .22LR and .357 Mag/.38+P, maybe a .45 and a .357 Sig if I do well enough to move up.

Again, any help is appreciated!!!


----------

